# Anyone in Wales using CREATE's satellite clinic in Bristol?



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi everyone. We've been TTC naturally with help of an Integrated Therapist after two failed IVF cycles on NHS. As much as I believe in our guy's approach and credentials I also have to be realistic about my age and can't justify wasting any more time now.

We were all set to use CRGW as it has an excellent reputation and is pretty much on our door step. On Saturday though we went to an open day for CREATE in Bristol and were impressed with their much more natural approach. On my second cycle my meds were just increased to the max but I responded worse. Having become less naive about the process as we've gone along I now know that this is quite a typical response and outcome so like the idea of no, or very low, meds.

I'm worried about the travelling though. It's a good 1.5 hour drive one way. DH is well up for it but he's not about for the scan parts so has no idea of how stressful that can be, particularly with the added commute and negotiating time off work. In addition then EC and ET have to be done from their clinic in Wimbledon so that will mean either a longer commute or staying over for a few days. Has anyone done it?? Advice appreciated.xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi MissMayhem
CRGW will do mild IVF. We looked at Create but decided logistically we couldn't do it.
Let me know if you need any more details.
Sara. Xx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks sara, I knew someone had warned me about the logistics. DH isn't getting that part of it andis steaming ahead! We're goinh to have the fertility MOT next month so will see what they recommend. I've emailed CRGW to see what their lite protocol is. xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

It is do-able and I've heard of people travelling further but after having an appointment at Create on a Friday afternoon and taking the best part of 5 hours to get back to Cardiff we knew it wasn't for us.
Good luck whatever you decide.
Sara. xx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

That's the trouble sara isn't it. Only took us an hour to get there but double that to get back and that was a weekend, weekdays are always going to be tough and I will only get 'reasonable' travelling time with work and am trying for a new job too so have to be careful. See what they come up with now after the consultation. Did you get any joy with Keith yet? The doctor in CREATE said on Saturday we should've tried all that before. I was a little annoyed to be honest as I would've done pretty much everything differently if I had my time over! I was so naive at the beginning of all of this and patiently waited for IVF Wales to get their act together, blissfully unaware of the gravity of my situation! Most of what I learned was through here, or the hard way, or more often a combination of both. Hindsight. It's only so informative because of its nature. We can only do what we can do with what we know at the time. Rant over! Good luck yourself and thanks, again, for your help.xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello lovely xx

I hope that you get some more people from Wales.  Hi Sara  

As you know, we managed a colossal journey from Cornwall to the Bristol clinic and London.  You have to really want to do it!  Have you added up the costs and travelling time based on their every other day (usually anyway) scans and then the EC and ET in London?  That is a good eye opener.

Would I do it again?  I'm not sure.  Before they opened in Bristol, I expect that it cost an additional £800+ on top of the treatment.  I was lucky though and worked from London instead, so I didn't really need to take much time off.  There is a Travelodge a few miles away that is really cheap, I worked out that it was cheaper to stay in London than it was to go up and back. 

It was still a day off for each scan in Bristol but we tried to make it into a bit of a nice day instead and went pottering, which you can't really do in London if you're catching trains.

I think that it really is a an enormous challenge to be far away from your clinic.  To be fair to them, their communication has improved massively, if it was how it was during our first cycle then I wouldn't recommend them because you can't just pop in to sort them out.  The Bristol clinic made it all work really, it is much more of a 1:1 service and it made it soooo much less stressful because the London clinics can be very busy and difficult to get responses by email / phone.

Hindsight is a wonderful thing, it's not comfortable when people point things out.  It's a tough decision lovely, good luck xxx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for your kind words molly, somehow missed your post! Catch up properly soon, hope you're well.xx


----------

